# Hotel Industry salaries



## abhilashjaiswal

Hi,

I am planning to do my Masters Degree in International Hotel Management from Bluemountains International Hotel Management School.I am already an MBA with specialisation in Travel and Tourism management with 8 years of work ex in hotel and travel industry.

I want to know the average salary levels in the australian hotel industry.Right now i am working as a Sales Manager of Hotel Country Inn and Suites By Carlson.

Many Thanks,

Abhilash Jaiswal


----------



## scattley

Pretty low - 40-45K for a night manager for instance. The only way to make 80K + is to be the owner of a hotel.


----------



## abhilashjaiswal

scattley said:


> Pretty low - 40-45K for a night manager for instance. The only way to make 80K + is to be the owner of a hotel.


hi,

i am talking about the positions such as front office manager, sales manager etc.Wud be happy of u can help me out on this.

Thanks
AJ


----------



## Boboa

$45K for night manager??? A bit low?
I know a friend who works as events coordinator for a known hotel in Sydney and she gets circa $67K + super

Might depend on what hotel you are working with. Low key hotels will bay about $46K, known and luxury hotels pay way over that 60-70K


----------



## abhilashjaiswal

Boboa said:


> $45K for night manager??? A bit low?
> I know a friend who works as events coordinator for a known hotel in Sydney and she gets circa $67K + super
> 
> Might depend on what hotel you are working with. Low key hotels will bay about $46K, known and luxury hotels pay way over that 60-70K


Hi Boboa,
Thank you very much for your reply..Can you find out from this friend of yours about the payscale the Front Office Managers / Sales Managers enjoy.Coz if i do my MBA Bluemountains then i wud be interested either in Front Office or Sales.

Thank You,

A.J


----------



## Boboa

Might be a good idea to go to 
Www.seek.com.au
And search "hotel manager " or "sales manager hotel" and you'll get the general idea


----------



## scattley

Boboa said:


> $45K for night manager??? A bit low?
> I know a friend who works as events coordinator for a known hotel in Sydney and she gets circa $67K + super
> 
> Might depend on what hotel you are working with. Low key hotels will bay about $46K, known and luxury hotels pay way over that 60-70K


Events managers tend to earn more $$ than the front office manager/night manager. And this is a 5 star boutique hotel.


----------



## safia1230

thank you brother, but i think the salaries of telecom is better then hotling, i am in telecom line and it better then all lines


----------

